
Lessons From My Nightmares – surreal short film about anxiety created by ML - swimfar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu4m9_3HcHY
======
swimfar
Note that it uses (only) images created by machine learning which are then
edited together in After Effects. I don't think we're at the point yet where
ML could spit out a completed video. I still thought it was cool.

I also found this part interesting, "This film was made as a part of the
Runway Flash Residency. Runway ML is a machine learning application designed
for creatives."

I like the idea of using "advanced" technology in a way that makes it easy for
artists to use. Kind of like what the Arduino did to microcontrolers.

